# Traxxis trolling motors?



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

dude i used my prowler today 55 bow mount it is awesome


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am still considering options and I hope you have success with it, but alot of the complaints on the prowlers were the bushings in the mount wear out quickly.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

i see you have said this before but my bow mounted prowler is nowhere on bass pros site to even have comments if you can fine please post ty


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Bow mount or transom mount they will use the same bushings, just a different mount. just keep an eye on it and I hope you bought the extended warranty.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

are you talking saltwater or fresh water or dont that matter


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Doesn't matter, they seem to have the same issues with the heads and bushings. I appreciate the suggestion, but after my last experience with motorguide I'm going to stick with minnkota for now.

Anyone have any info?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well the tilting and extending tiller arm made up my mind, after measuring and remeasuring a 36" shaft TM would be hard to use cause it would be only 16-18" off the deck. On the traxxis the handle can be angled up at a 45 degree, and extended 6 inches, doing rough math that gives it an extra 9.5 inches of height, which should be just enough. I'll give a report when I get some hours on it.


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

i know this is a bit of a late reply..... but that is all i have ever used. i use a minn kota endura currently 45lb on a gheenoe classic. i had a traxxis before but someone decided they needed more than i did one night....... but i use the endura in the fresh and the salt for 2 years now...... simply unscrew the head caseing screws and rotate it 180, just watch you dont pinch your wires when you reasemble it. thats it. the biggest thing is if you run it in salt.... just stick head in a 5gal bucket and run 4 or 5 min...... easy as pie hope it helps


----------

